# F10 LCI Park Assist Advice and Parts Guide



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

So I have finally finished my 5DP Park Assist retrofit 2 gen on my 2015 530D MSPORT. I thought it would be as simple as fitting the sensors and PMA module, coding and voila!! Sadly not the case!

I thought I'd share my experience in the hope that it helps others in the future. There are some great threads online with some useful information but I'm hoping to sum up everything I've learnt here in one thread.

So to start you need the following parts. Sensors for the wing/fender that are combined in the side repeater/blanking trim, a PMA module (the version is important which I will elaborate on further), the 8SK ZGW (Central gateway), an ICM with V5.4 and a DSC pump for ACC (these are generally expensive and hard to find), a new PDC ECU and JBBF.
I will go through the steps I should've taken in a logical(ish) order as opposed to the order in which I undertook. 

Firstly if you have any of the options below you should already have the ACC DSC and the high V5.4 ICM. I discovered this as other members were adamant that a new ICM/DSC was not required for the Park Assist retrofit. It turns out they had the Drive Assist packages.

Traffic jam assistant(S5ARAYes)
Driving Assistant Plus(S5ATAYes)
Active cruise control+stop&go function(S5DFAYes)
Park Assist(S5DPAYes)

If you have the above you will also have the DSC for ACC. If thats the case you will not need to find a new ICM or DSC. If you do not have the above you will need an ICM with any of the following PNs. The way to identify the correct unit is it will have V5.4 on the label
1 34 52 6 886 191 production
2 34 52 6 882 965 18.01.2019
3 34 52 6 879 831 16.08.2016
4 34 52 6 878 193 12.04.2016
5 34 52 6 875 999 11.01.2016
6 34 52 6 866 992 02.12.2015
7 34 52 6 866 988 04.05.2015
8 34 52 6 864 929 19.08.2014
9 34 52 6 868 042 26.02.2015
10 34 52 6 854 637 20.12.2013

If you also need a new DSC you will need to hunt the web for an ACC DSC pump. These are hard to come across and I was let down twice trying to locate one. On the label it will say DSC /DXC9 L6 ACC. If it does not say ACC, it is not the right part. The DSC label will have 2 part numbers on the label and they are usually 2 numbers apart. Example 3451 6868339 3451 6868341. The part number in the ETK will be 3451 6868340. This is correct for almost all of the DSC ACC part numbers. If you search for either of the numbers above and blow the ETK number you should find one. Its not an exact science, but it will work. ETK numbers below:
1 34 51 6 876 917 production
2 34 51 6 881 312 17.06.2016
3 34 51 6 868 340 06.04.2016
4 34 51 6 868 332 29.10.2015
5 34 51 6 865 865 23.09.2014
6 34 51 6 865 857 20.06.2014
7 34 51 6 860 169 31.10.2013
8 34 51 6 853 406 13.06.2013
9 34 51 6 797 674 13.06.2013

You also need a JBBF (Junction Box Electronics Front) The version without Park Assist has the PDC ECU built in. For 5DP we need a separate JBBF and PDC ECU.
JBBF PNs:
1 61 35 6 992 414 production
2 61 35 9 393 665 19.04.2018
3 61 35 9 384 212 22.12.2016
4 61 35 9 361 114 10.03.2016
5 61 35 9 353 417 06.08.2015
6 61 35 9 345 320 03.07.2015
7 61 35 9 312 762 29.09.2014
8 61 35 9 286 939 04.02.2014
9 61 35 9 284 280 13.06.2013
10 61 35 9 284 270 13.02.2012
11 61 35 9 267 464 05.12.2011
12 61 35 9 267 454 12.09.2011
13 61 35 9 267 523 13.06.2013
14 61 35 9 252 564 08.06.2011

The PDC ECU PNs:
1 66 20 9 379 819 production
2 66 20 9 371 497 06.08.2015
3 66 20 9 337 731 06.08.2015
4 66 20 9 323 954 19.06.2015
5 66 20 9 348 370 26.04.2018
6 66 20 9 337 660 19.06.2015

Holder PDC 61 35 9 282 426
Bracket 66 33 9 282 427

PN's for PMA ECU (Note for Gen2 Park Assist it can't be from earlier than July 2013 so to be safe only use models 2015 onwards):
1 66 33 6 873 360 production
2 66 33 6 870 539 15.06.2015
3 66 33 6 868 756 09.07.2014
4 66 33 6 867 266 15.04.2016
5 66 33 6 864 931 20.04.2015
6 66 33 6 862 963 28.07.2015

Sensors:
1 66 20 9 250 881 production
2 66 20 9 236 879 27.12.2010

Device holder for PMA"
61359305948

Trim for sensors:
Left 51 13 7 336 647
Right 51 13 7 336 648

Next you need to install the parts. I started with the sensors. All of the wiring diagrams are on NEWTIS or ISTA. I'm not going to post all the diagrams but can help if anyone gets stuck going forward.

As for fitting the sensors I ran the the wires from the boot/PMA module along the drivers side trim/sill to the ZGW. The Flexray wires to the ZGW must be a twisted pair. This is vital as in reduces interference. You can use a drill to twist your cables. The sensor wires run down the same side as the Flexray but split in the drivers footwell. BMW sell a splice which is designed for this purpose (61138364566). Both sensors have their own supply but share LINBUS and GROUND. These are the 2 that are spliced. The PMA module takes its supply from the rear fuse box and there is a Ground point spare in the trunk next to where the wires run. The wires need to run through the firewall. O the drivers side there is a grommet that you drill through. I ran my wires at the same time as I ran my bumper cam cables, two birds with one stone. For the passenger side you need to remove the Blower unit from inside the engine bay. Its not difficult but its fiddly. Once its out you can literally see into the front fuse box and passenger footwell. By removing the side trim in the engine bay you can feed the sensor wires into the wing without removing the wheelarch covers. I used corrugated tubing to protect the wires.

Once all wires are routed correctly you can check that the PMA is visible in ESYS. If it is not visible straight away you may need to run TOOL32 to open the flexray ports. I followed ISTA and connected my Flexray to pins 1&2 which equates to Port 7 on the ZGW. 

Open TOOL32, run ZGW_01. The job you then run is 
status_flexray_pfad This will report which Ports are open/closed. Ein=Yes Aus=No
Then you run
steuern_flexray_pfad
In the argument field you then type 
0x07;0x01
0x07 = Port 7
0x01 = open port (close port would be 0x00)

Once this is done, check the status again and you should be set. Next you can open ISTA and run the ZGW initialisation. It should show as being required if you run the "Complete Identification" and allow it to find any faults. Once initialised you should have no faults on the ZGW. You may need to go back to ESYS and add 5DP to the FA and write to vehicle so the car knows you need that port open.

I had a nightmare as for some reason ESYS would not see the PMA, after rerunning the Flexray cables again.....and again finally it was visible. I'm not sure if it was the Flexray wires or the power/ground but after rechecking all was good.

Next step is to fit the new ICM. This caused me a few issues so the steps here should help. Start by disconnected the negative on the battery as you will be working with components of the airbag system, the ICM and ACSM. Remove the entire centre console and glove box and trim. You need to create a twisted pair that runs from the ICM to the ACSM. This step is essential as the ICM sends additional directional information to the ACSM with the higher version ICM installed. ICM pins 19&20 to ACSM pins 27&28. You can run the wires neatly along a loom that runs beneath the centre console so they aren't visible. Attach them to the ICM and you are ready for the next step. 

Whilst you have the glovebox out you need to replace the JBE with the new one. Its a bit fiddly but again the guide is in ISTA and NEWTIS. The plug that has the PDC connections will need to be rewired into either a new 18 pin plug or into the existing one. The pinout is below. JBE denotes original pin location with PDC being the new location for new PDC. You will need to run a power cable to the rear fuse box (F134 shared with PMA) as well as a ground connector and CANBUS High and Low (twisted pair again) You can splice into pins 1&2 of A34*2B on the JBE. The PDC bracket fits onto the JBE and the PDC ECU sits nicely behind the glove box. Once fitted flash ESYS up and VO code/inject CAFDs as required then use ISTA to check and clear any errors. 

JBE PDC 
9 1 D_WHL Sensor ground front GREEN/BLACK
2 Not Used 
5 11 D_WVML Signal Ultrasonic sensor, front centre left BROWN/WHITE
3 12 D_WVR Power supply, ultrasonic sensor, front BROWN/BLUE
6 5 U_WH Power supply, ultrasonic sensor, rear YELLOW
6 KCAN2 L Canbus Low 
10 7 D_WHR Signal Ultrasonic sensor, rear outer right BROWN/GREEN
12 8 D_WHML Signal Ultrasonic sensor, rear centre left BROWN/RED
9 Supply Fuse F134 
10 Ground Ground 
4 3 D_WVL Signal Ultrasonic sensor, front outer left BROWN/BLACK
2 4 D_WVMR Signal Ultrasonic sensor, front centre right BROWN/YELLOW
13 Not Used 
1 14 U_WV Power supply, ultrasonic sensor, front YELLOW/GREY
15 KCAN2 H Canbus High 
15 16 M_WH Sensor ground rear GREEN/BROWN
11 17 D_WHMR Signal Ultrasonic sensor, rear centre right BROWN/GREY
13 18 D_WHL Signal Ultrasonic sensor, rear outer left BROWN/BURG


So with sensors, ICM, JBE, PDC and PMA installed next is the ACC DSC unit. I luckily have a workshop available to me with a car lift......albeit The lift was OOA when I needed it! The whole DSC swap plus fluid change, bleed and DSC initialisation took me 4 1/2 hours. That's everything from jacking the car to finishing up and lowering it. Some top tips before you start. Buy a power bleeder (Motive US and Sealey UK) 3 litres of BMW DOT4, some rags, a flanged 11mm spanner, some 5/6mm trim rivets and a decent rivet removal tool. I tore my wheelarch rear trim being a bit overzealous with the removal! 
Jack car front and rear and place on axel stands. Get yourself some BMW jackpads.
Remove all 4 wheels (loosen wheelnuts before you jack)
Devise something from a broom handle or similar that you can use to depress the brake pedal.
Removing the DSC requires you to remove the front left rear wheelarch trim as well as a large section of the underbody panelling. Where I went wrong.....The Rear wheelarch trim is connected to the actual wheelarch with 4 expanding blind rivets. Use a a punch or something similar to press through the centre section of the rivet and this will allow the arch trim to be removed with the plastic section still attached. I broke mine! Also on removing there are 2 further rivets that need removing. One is high up in the rear, the other is low near where the drive shaft disappears. This one is a PITA to get to hence the need for decent trim tools. Either reuse the rivets or replace withy new ones. Once removed you should see all the unions/attachments you need to remove to install the new DSC. This part is the easy part. Be sure to clean up any leaked fluid and don't get it on your paint work. Once the new DSC is in place you need to open ESYS and VO code the new ECU before you can move onto the bleed routine in ISTA. 

The routine works as follows. Fit the power bleeder with sufficient brake fluid and attach to the reservoir. Bring to a max of 2bar of pressure. Starting with the rear right calliper attach the fluid catcher and open the bleed nipple. Leave open until clear bubble free fluid flows. The fluid coming from mine was as clear as the fluid going in so the emphasis is on the fluid being bubble free. Once clear and bubble free move to rear left, then front right then front left. Once complete you start the ISTA routine. It works roughly as follows. Run program, it will run for approx 90secs requiring the pedal be fully pressed every 5 seconds. It will tell you when it is finished. During the routine you will hear the DSC pump run and ISTA will tell you which callipers and in which order.

Once complete disconnect the power bleeder, check fluid level and bleed nipples are nipped up (not too tight) Refit under body panels, wheelarch trim, wheels and lower. You will likely need to use ISTA to reset the brake pad CBS as this data is stored in the DSC. You can either measure the pads and use the measurement in ISTA, this will give aprox mileage left in pads or reset to 50000km and rely on the brake wear sensor, your choice.
Once everything is back together it is wise to take a gentle drive to test brake performance and check for any issues. Next use ESYS to add 5DP to the FA and VO code ACSM, ICM, PDC, PMA, NBT, DSC2,EPS. Again, check for faults with ISTA, once clear find a parking space and follow the guidance on the NBT, press and hold the PDC button and sit back with pride (finally) as your pride and joy parks itself!

If there are any glaring or obvious mistakes let me know and I'll edit this. FWIW the park assist is possible without the ICM and DSC change but it is not fully autonomous and you have to brake and accelerate yourself. This version was available on the pre LCI F10. You may not need to replace the JBE for a separate PDC/JBE but I am not 100% sure on this.

However if you want the car to brake, select the correct gear and carry out the manoeuvre by itself you will need all the parts I have listed.

Hope this helps, next for me is the KAFAS2 and ACC retrofit. All parts are in hand apart from the ACC which is enroute as we speak. If anyone is interested I have found a company that can provide windscreens for KAFAS1 and 2 for a very good price. I paid 120GBP for a second hand screen. Brand new was 280GBP.

Hope this is of use to someone. Thanks go to Coolerlutz, smercki, Gizmo520d, larshutten and danyro


----------



## bugatti95 (Mar 21, 2015)

So since you know all about the park assist system, hopefully you will be able to help me out. I got a park assist malfunction, and when I run the codes it seems to be the left sensor. However Im unsure where the left sensor is. Is it the side marker on the fender?


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

bugatti95 said:


> So since you know all about the park assist system, hopefully you will be able to help me out. I got a park assist malfunction, and when I run the codes it seems to be the left sensor. However Im unsure where the left sensor is. Is it the side marker on the fender?


Yes, it's the sensor in the side marker mate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## addy24 (May 19, 2005)

I just acquired this PMA : 66 33 6 862 963. but its MANF date is 08-04-2013. wondering if this will work/flash to PMA Gen 2?


----------



## sammysquid (3 mo ago)

dayvg said:


> Hope this helps, next for me is the KAFAS2 and ACC retrofit. All parts are in hand apart from the ACC which is enroute as we speak. If anyone is interested I have found a company that can provide windscreens for KAFAS1 and 2 for a very good price. I paid 120GBP for a second hand screen. Brand new was 280GBP.


Sorry to bring up the past....
can you still get windscreens? can this person get them for 6 series or just 5?


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

I found the guy on Allegro mate. GlasPol I think.


----------



## sammysquid (3 mo ago)

dayvg said:


> Allegro mate. GlasPol


appreciate that - so glass was shipped from poland?


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

sammysquid said:


> appreciate that - so glass was shipped from poland?


Correct


----------



## sammysquid (3 mo ago)

dayvg said:


> Correct


thank you.
i'm new so can't pm - i see you've done a good few retrofits - did you have any bits left over? am looking to follow in your footsteps


----------

